# Spinning- Tried my hand at lock spinning



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

There was a call on Facebook to try lock spinning. Since I had received some locks with my drum carder, I gave it a try. It was hard to let it be nubby, but so fast! I'll do it again. I plied with a glittery thread and am very happy. Wish I had more than 33 yards!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Bet that was fun! Treat it as a art yarn and add it to a scarf, cowl what have. It would be striking.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love that!! I had gotten some locks at the fiberfest but they were just short. The challenge was to just let them spin with no real order. It is different. I want to get the locks that are 8-9 inches long. Not sure where to get them so still working on that part. I love how you spun yours.....so neat. Have fun knitting.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Way to pretty. I will love to see it in a cowl.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

I love your artsy yarn!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Cdambro said:


> I love that!! I had gotten some locks at the fiberfest but they were just short. The challenge was to just let them spin with no real order. It is different. I want to get the locks that are 8-9 inches long. Not sure where to get them so still working on that part. I love how you spun yours.....so neat. Have fun knitting.


Google "Wensleydale locks" and you can find some for sale. Good luck!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Woah, I got sucked to watching utube, lock spinning, core spinning with locks and then knitting with locks that are not spun. A whole new kind of fun. Thanks!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

wordancer said:


> Woah, I got sucked to watching utube, lock spinning, core spinning with locks and then knitting with locks that are not spun. A whole new kind of fun. Thanks!


Yay!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

That's neat. Not something I've tried. On my list


----------

